# Friends get bored of me easily.



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

Whenever I make friends, after like 2-3 times hanging out, they stop talking to me. I know, I am a boring guy, so there's that. I guess I am not meant to have friends, so I will leave it that way. I am done.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I dnt think ur boring 

Love you, eddie xx


----------



## 2school4cool (Nov 10, 2014)

You could be boring in one of 2 ways: 1) you don't talk a lot in general. 2) You only have a few areas of interest and aren't able to carry on conversations outside of those areas.

I fall under the second category. If that's the case for you, I'll say what others have said to me: find new areas of interest. The more things you take an interest in, the better off you'll be when you hang out with people. 

If you generally don't have a lot to say, you might be filtering your thoughts too much. In reality, you may actually have a lot of thoughts in your head, but you (consciously or not) forget about vocalizing those thoughts out of fear that others will find your thought uninteresting or weird. So the key suggestion here would be to open up more and not be afraid to vocalize your thoughts.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I haven't had a real friend in over a year. I have acquaintances that if I took the extra steps, I could probably hang out with. But I never take the initiative being the avoidant loner that I am.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

See if you can enjoy any of the things they enjoy, like shows or hobbies. You don't have to fake too much, but if you can at least keep abreast of things that interest them and talk about things they like as well as things you like it makes things easier.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Coming off as boring is a problem.

Even worse is coming off as *uninterested*. If you're losing friends, this is the first thing to look at.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the club


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

It sounds like you need to do a little soul searching here. I'd suggest that you focus on you. Find passions in life and friends will come secondary to that.


----------



## soctadin (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been thinking of something. What if...you fake that you're happy for them when something good happends to them. On the second or third time you speak...ask your new friends if something good has been happening lately. If they say "Yes, I won X in something" or something similar...then fake fake fake fake. Fake your happiness. Be all like like "WOW!!!" ...and then when you've said congratualtions (show that you're VERY happy for them), then ask a question related to it. Such as,.."How did you when?" or "When did you win" or "How did it feel when you won?" or "What did your friends say when you won?" or "What are you going to do now when you've won?". Fake it fake it fake it. After you've done listening to their boring story...then be yourself. Be boring or be quiet. 

I have an idea that people want to feel like someone is happy for them...genually happy. And when people find someone like that around...then they'll want to tell you good stuff that has happened lately to get confirmation that they've done good. 

I think that's it. Just fake that you're happy for them. I've done so lately and people seem to want to bond with me.

Personaly..I hate to be the cheering type. I hate to cheer for someone. I hate to do that...but it's very...usefull. Try it.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im about to give up looking for friends, all of the coworkers at my job (with the exception of one) judge me on my work ethic and everyone else either changed or is too quiet. **** my life.


----------



## poopledum (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah. Have nothing to talk about...guess that makes me boring


----------

